# just a short trip



## jadisfeigns (Jun 6, 2014)

So this is more to state out of amazement but...
I went on probably a 2-3 day trip. Left Thursday night after farewellnig the kittens. come back Sunday...and they already looked different. I couldn't believe it. 
Am i just crazy? Has this ever happened to you?


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes, I think it's because when you see them daily you don't always notice the changes. Kiki is a British short hair and was way too young when we got her from her previous owners. After my last trip I noticed her face shape had changed to the more rounded look she should have. I guess it had been coming with better diet filling her out and age but the time away gave me that chance to see it.


----------



## jadisfeigns (Jun 6, 2014)

Yeah that's what I'm noticing with Miel here hte most. Also, because I have just kittens now, any cats I see (like my friends) look like giants. it was crazy and eye-opening haha.


----------

